# 15hp Johnson



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

It doesn't run all that great and why was he running it without a water pump SMH. If it's priced really low and the compression is good it might be a good deal?


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

Running a motor without water pumping is a real stupid idea. If it still has compression and is cheap you could replace the impeller easily. That might only be part of the problem though. The water cooling passages in that motor might be blocked with corrosion which could be the real reason it is not peeing.


----------



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

Passed on it.


----------

